# PCI BUS drivers. Problem.



## eRRONs96 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, i found out that my pci bus drivers are not working correctly. simply because i do not know where the drivers is. i tried to reinstall my computer. everything works great.... until i install my nVIDIA driver. NVIDIA DRIVERS 267.76 WHQL
in device manager:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
under the PCI BUS
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
and when i try to update
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

do you know any way to update these drivers?
And if it is not possible, how can i boot from my OEM partition?
i have an Acer Aspire 5720ZG
Spesifications:
Intel Pentium Dual-Core T2310 @ 1,46 GHz
15,4" widescreen (1280 x 800 pixels)
2 GB DDR2-memory
160 GB harddisk (5400 rpm)
nVidia GeForce 8400M GS grafikk (256 MB dedicated memory)
54 Mbps WLAN (b/g)
Gigabit LAN + modem
4 x USB, FireWire, IR
1 ExpressCard/54 cardplace
card reader for SD, MMS, MS/PRO, xD
S-Video, VGA and DVI out, lyd in/out
Integrated webcam and microfone
Windows Vista Home Premium (but i installed an original windows 7, after getting tired of vista)
Dimensions (B/D/H): 36,7 x 27,5 x 4,5 cm
weight: 3,0 kilo

But when windows 7 is not working i would be more than happy to get vista back with all default settings as i got when i first installed my computer (ONLY if no other options is available). Any way to solve this problem?

I had to uninstall nVIDIA in safe mode to get it running in windows 7 but i will not be able to play any games.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi eRRONs96,

you can get all your drivers from acer support site. did you install the chipset drivers first?
Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 5720ZG


----------



## eRRONs96 (Apr 9, 2011)

it is many different drivers of same type. How do i know which on that is for me?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

enter your os and use most recent driver


----------



## eRRONs96 (Apr 9, 2011)

but none of these updates contains PCI BUS drivers. so when i installed all of the updates i still got the same problem. And no PCI BUS driver was installed.


----------



## eRRONs96 (Apr 9, 2011)

and do you know how to boot from OEM partition?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

to get to recovery partition power on then hold alt and f10.

you installed the chipset drivers?


----------

